# Tyres that display your vehicle weight



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I get a daily update from Gizmag - normally full of geeky stuff but this looks interesting.

I doubt there will ever be sufficient demand for our tyre sizes to be included though...

Gizmag

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If this works, I am sure it would be a popular accessory for many motorhomes.

Knowing exactly when you are overloaded; brilliant idea!

Alan


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

There'e too much to go wrong with tyres now. 

Imagine the cost of the tyres and potential for giving the wrong information.

I use a weighbridge to get the axleweights when lightly loaded and when heavily loaded and worh out the tyes pressures from this data.


----------

